# Welche GPU bremst welche CPU aus oder umgekehrt



## fenner (12. April 2012)

Hallo

Ich wollte mir ein neues System zusammenstellen. Ich dachte an ein Sockel 2011 Mainboard mit einen Intel i7 3820 Core. Nun wollte ich mir aber keine neue Grafikkarte kaufen. Deshalb wollte ich auf diesem Wege mal nachfragen, ob jemand ein Programm kennt mit dem man angezeiget bekommt, welche Komponente was ausbremst oder ob alles zusammen perfekt harmoniert. Oder kennt vielleicht jamend eine Liste wo man solche Informationen abrufen kann.

MfG


----------



## ACDSee (12. April 2012)

CPU und GPU haben unterschiedliche Aufgaben. Dass eine CPU es in Spielen unter full-hd nicht schafft genug Informationen an die GPU zu liefern halte ich für ausgeschlossen. Es limitiert fast immer die Grafikkarte.

Man kauft sich doch extra eine gute Grafikkarte, um das Grafikkartenlimit höher zu setzen, mehr Frames zu erzielen und wenn es flüssig läuft, AF und AA, sowie die Auflösung (SSAA) zu steigern. Du zockst somit immer bewusst im Graka-Limit.

Bei Z.B. BF3 landest du ab 4 Kernen immer im Graka-Limit. Ab 2,0 Ghz zieht das Spiel keinen nutzen mehr aus der CPU. (Test).  Das ändert sich erst im Multiplayer, wenn es mehrere von der CPU zu berechnende Variablen zu beachten gilt. Hierzu musst du die Auslastung deiner CPU aber messen. Pauschal sagen was wann limitiert ist nicht möglich.

Um überhaupt Unterschiede zwischen CPUs feststellen zu können, werden CPU-Tests daher immer bei sehr niedrigen Auflösungen durchgeführt. In Full-HD sind die Balken bei gleicher Graka zumeist gleichlang. Minimale Unterschiede egalisieren sich mit steigender Auflösung. Vgl. z. B. den CPU-Test bei Metro 2033 oder F1 2010. 

Zusammenfassend: man kann es nicht generell messen. Man muss sich ansehen, welche Spiele im einzelnen wie gut mit welcher cpu oder graka harmonieren. Man kann aber sagen, dass man die überschüssige Leistung einer Grafikkarte zumeist immer in die Steigerung der Bildqualität investieren kann.

Da du mit dem i7 einen sehr kräftigen Prozessor wählen willst, spricht nichts dagegen ihm eine ebenso potente graka (hd 79xx oder gtx 680) zur Seite zu stellen.


----------



## Softy (12. April 2012)

Es gibt aber Ausnahmen, wobei das hier ein extremes Beispiel ist: Test: The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim (Seite 8) - ComputerBase

Ansonsten gibt es hier einen interessanten Artikel dazu: Bericht: GPU braucht CPU


----------



## Supeq (12. April 2012)

Wie sieht denn dein aktuelles System aus? Dann kann man dir konkrete Tips geben ^^


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2012)

Wieso willst du dir ein Sockel 2011 System kaufen?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. April 2012)

Supeq schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn dein aktuelles System aus? Dann kann man dir konkrete Tips geben ^^


Sehe ich aus so


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. April 2012)

Ohne Angaben ist es ein Ratespiel wenn du nicht mal deine Hardware postest


----------



## Softy (12. April 2012)

Kommt halt auch drauf an, was Du genau mit dem Rechner machen willst. Nur zum Spielen würde ich eher zu einem i5-2500K oder max. i7-2600K greifen. Die sind sparsamer, besser übertaktbar und reichen völlig aus für die nächsten paar Jahre. Zu Sandy E würde ich eher nur raten, wenn Du z.B. SLI/Crossfire machen möchtest.

Wichtig wäre noch das Budget, ob Du übertakten willst, und welche Hardware bereits vorhanden ist / weiterverwendet werden soll.


----------



## Otep (12. April 2012)

in der PCGH 04/2012 ist ein Artikel drinnen... meine ich zumindest... ist etwas hilfreich 

Ich wollte auch aufrüsten, werde nun aber warten und mir dann gegen Ende des Jahres wohl gleich nen neuen Rechner holen...

Ich denke aber bei nem I7-3820 bist Du ab ner 7870 / GTX 480 aufwärts gut dabei 

hängt aber auch von deiner Auflösung ab...


----------



## fenner (14. April 2012)

Sorry das ich erst jetzt meine Rechnerdaten angebe. Vielleicht verfolgt das Thema ja noch jemand.

Mainboard: ASUS P5QL Pro
WIN 7 Pro
GPU: Nividia GTX 460 1 GB
CPU: Intel Quad Core Q8300 2.5 GHz @ 2.95 GHz
4 GB Ram


----------



## Threshold (14. April 2012)

Sockel 775 ist schon recht alt. So schlecht ist die GTX 460 nicht. Die kannst du nutzen. Wo hakt es denn beim spielen?


----------



## Softy (14. April 2012)

Ich würde eher den Unterbau behalten, der Core2Quark hält doch noch gut mit.

Abhängig von der Monitorauflösung würde ich eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen, z.B. eine Sapphire HD7870 Dual Fan, wenn Spielen im Vordergrund stehen sollte.

Welches Netzteil hast Du im Moment?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. April 2012)

Nein zu Alt das verfolgt keiner mehr
Ich würde wenn erstmal nur den Pixelverbieger tauschen wenn es wirklich klemmt und keine falsche Einstellung etc. ist


----------



## constantinosand (11. August 2012)

weiss jemand noch in welcher pcgh *vor* 2012 augabe dieses thema samt cooler tabelle war?


----------



## flasha (11. August 2012)

Aufrüsten oder neuen PC kaufen? Verpassen Sie nicht das neue PCGH-Sonderheft - Kostenlos als Aboprämie 

Meinst die?


----------



## constantinosand (11. August 2012)

a ne, ich hab die dvd mit den 10 jahren pcgh *bis 2011*


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (12. August 2012)

Nun wenn du einen neue CPU und Unterbau unbedingt haben willst . Dann nimm ein sandy oder ivy bridge system so1155
Das reicht völlig, deine GTX460 wird einen schub von bis zu15% bekommen in den min FPS und max bis zu 30% hängt vom Spiel ab
Anno z.B wird davon stark profitieren, BF3 dagegen kaum
BF3 Spielleistung hängt stark davon ab auf welchen Server gespielt wird. Und von der Grafikkarte
Anno ist wie Total war CPU orientiert Generell ist jeder Shooter eher grafiklastig von daher würde theoretisch dein C2Q völlig reichen wenn du diesen stark übertaktest ~4ghz
Dann komst du auf Phenom2 Niveau


----------



## facehugger (12. August 2012)

In welcher Auflösung und was für Spiele zockst du? Denn wie hier schon richtig festgestellt wurde, limitiert in Full-HD und höher samt der Bildquali am Anschlag meist die Graka... Dein Prozzi sollte noch ausreichen, um z.B. die schon erwähnte 7870 oder 7950:


VTX3D Radeon HD 7950 X-Edition, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (VX7950 3GBD5-2DHX) | Geizhals Deutschland
ausreichend zu befeuern.

Gruß


----------

